# A3 on air down in florida.



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

belongs to florida flow's little brother. doesnt post much on forums, but since theres an air forum it only seemed fitting...
















custom pieced kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

badass


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

sick!


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

<3, that's it, I'm sold


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Garone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garone* »_<3, that's it, I'm sold









unfortunately any kit you buy will not make your car sit like this.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

What bag is that using up front? Aero Sports?


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_
unfortunately any kit you buy will not make your car sit like this.

Actually... pretty soon you will be able to








It uses Universal Air Bags, with a notched frame, and modified Koni Yellows so it can go WAY lower than normal. Jeremy and Mac did an awesome job on the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (reflexbug)*

Would like to see even more of the compressor/tank set-up. 
How far do the rears go down?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

Macs car is sick. Him and Jeremy and cool people too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Would like to see even more of the compressor/tank set-up. 
How far do the rears go down?

Once we get the wheels on we will take more pics.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

hott!


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

whheres the new wheels. ?


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (be eazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *be eazy* »_whheres the new wheels. ? 

being made


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_
custom pieced kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

Hows the ass down look?


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_Hows the ass down look?

quarter inch of tire shows. rears getting re-worked, we'll have pics when its wrapped up.


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

When the rear is dropped, the front lip obviously won't be that low.


----------



## VeeAhh6 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (paullwaull)*

mint


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_When the rear is dropped, the front lip obviously won't be that low.

orly?


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

damn i miss my A3







car looks amazing man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_
being made









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

did you guys still that front lip off the eurojet mkV







joking but seriously get the wheels done already


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

ya what he said so i can get mine also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_ya what he said so i can get mine also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol change your sig you ain't got switches thems is buttons!


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

oh he got you there


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_oh he got you there

Why dont you have something in your sig like the cool kids rafi? yours just says dub cult.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Why dont you have something in your sig like the cool kids rafi? yours just says dub cult.









becuase *real *cool kids dont need sumptuous articulation


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_did you guys still that front lip off the eurojet mkV







joking but seriously get the wheels done already









i would, but i keep breaking drill bits








off to the walmart for a file and some butter knives to finish the job


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i would, but i keep breaking drill bits








off to the walmart for a file and some butter knives to finish the job

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cutting_speed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

we don't really use drill bits








might as well put that out there for when i see posts that "bda machines their wheels with a dewalt hammer drill and butter knives, jason said so" 
*funny cause it's true*

we have to go pick up some more chrome spray paint to finish mac's


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we don't really use drill bits








might as well put that out there for when i see posts that "bda machines their wheels with a dewalt hammer drill and butter knives, jason said so" 
*funny cause it's true*

we have to go pick up some more chrome spray paint to finish mac's

haha i could so see some one on here saying that.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
becuase *real *cool kids dont need sumptuous articulation









your sig is *real* cool


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

haxsor!!!!!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_
your sig is *real* cool


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

yup, I guarantee it, unless you end up getting the front lower


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_yup, I guarantee it, unless you end up getting the front lower 

Dude they are F-in with you.


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (Florida Flow)*

haha, you never know with this crazy internet stuff


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (paullwaull)*

haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_haha

Hey man, did your bag show up at your door yet? Should be there now.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_haha, you never know with this crazy internet stuff

















my sarcasm never translates, no worries.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (FRO!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (JDIEM)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (2.0L lova)*


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (ajz9415)*

can't wait to see this thing on the new rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (Boosted20th2886)*

win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: A3 on air down in florida. (ElevatedGaze)*

This looks absolutley amazing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

